# Firpo è del Milan. Le cifre.



## admin (21 Gennaio 2021)

Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.

Il Barça lo ha convocato per il match di stasera, quindi l'affare probabilmente si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Boom!


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



ottimo.


----------



## wildfrank (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Perfetto. Temo solo che se si dimostrerà valido, toccherà salutare Theo. Ma spero di sbagliare.


----------



## kastoro (21 Gennaio 2021)

Theo alla Bale a fare l'ala destra ?


----------



## Hellscream (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Aspetto conferme...

P.S. il titolo mi sembra un po' fuorviante...


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Gennaio 2021)

dai video su youtube non mi ha entusiasmato, non mi pare abbia le velocità di theo ed in fase difensiva ho molta paura..


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Bene.
Adesso basta però, altrimenti potremmo avere un problema al contrario.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2021)

kastoro ha scritto:


> Theo alla Bale a fare l'ala destra ?



No, quello lo può fare proprio Firpo

Che dire comunque, questo non me lo aspettavo proprio, alla faccia di tutti i detrattori. I nostri competitor non hanno preso un giocatore e noi ne prendiamo 4.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



altro colpaccio?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Curioso di vedere durata e cifre del prestito/riscatto. E curioso di vedere il progetto della società su lui, dalot, diaz, fikaya


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Curioso di vedere durata e cifre del prestito/riscatto. E curioso di vedere il progetto della società su lui, dalot, diaz, fikaya



Esattamente, potessimo averli tutti in prestito fino al prossimo anno con diritto sarebbe fantastico.


----------



## Zlatan87 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Molto beneeeee!!!
Adesso dentro martedì a a dare calci ad Hakimi


----------



## King of the North (21 Gennaio 2021)

kastoro ha scritto:


> Theo alla Bale a fare l'ala destra ?



mai nella vita


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Grande colpo questo!!!

Non vedo l'ora di vederlo in campo. Tra l'altro lui ci serve prima di subito per sostituire Theo.


----------



## Raryof (21 Gennaio 2021)

Stupendo, siamo sul pezzo come nessuno.
Benvenuto _trichecone_!


----------



## LukeLike (21 Gennaio 2021)

Dunque abbiamo rifatto anche le fasce: fuori Conti, dentro Firpo. Dalot torna a fare la riserva nel suo ruolo naturale e Theo ora ha una riserva più che accettabile. In più abbiamo preso il vice-Ibra e il tanto reclamato "quarto centrocampista" e forse arriverà anche un difensore centrale. Il tutto a zero euro. Ma c'è ancora gente che si lamenta


----------



## Djerry (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



C'è poco da fare: nel ruolo in cui abbiamo un top 5 assoluto, andiamo a prendere un top 5 top tra gli under 25 non ancora del tutto esplosi.

Possiamo dirci che potrà essere adattato sull'esterno alto a sinistra, sull'esterno alto a destra, ma stringi stringi questo ad oggi è solo vice Theo di base.

E quindi abbiamo scritto una nuova pagina del concetto di "occasione", con un'operazione che è un lusso oggettivo. Con tutti i pro e contro del caso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande colpo questo!!!
> 
> Non vedo l'ora di vederlo in campo. Tra l'altro lui ci serve prima di subito per sostituire Theo.



Paolino è un po' così, ci fa indispettire per 1-2 operazioni e poi tira fuori il coniglio dal cilindro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> C'è poco da fare: nel ruolo in cui abbiamo un top 5 assoluto, andiamo a prendere un top 5 top tra gli under 25 non ancora del tutto esplosi.
> 
> Possiamo dirci che potrà essere adattato sull'esterno alto a sinistra, sull'esterno alto a destra, ma stringi stringi questo ad oggi è solo vice Theo di base.
> 
> E quindi abbiamo scritto una nuova pagina del concetto di "occasione", con un'operazione che è un lusso oggettivo. Con tutti i pro e contro del caso.



Davvero, incredibile.. 
Se dovessimo davvero vincere lo scudo.. Sarei proprio curioso di vedere cosa arriva in estate..


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Paolino è un po' così, ci fa indispettire per 1-2 operazioni e poi tira fuori il coniglio dal cilindro



A parte la scelta di Giampaolo, da quando ha pieni poteri ha fatto un lavoro pazzesco secondo me.

Unico neo abbiamo davvero tanti riscatti da esercitare, spero che la maggior parte di questi vadano a buon fine.


----------



## Manue (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> C'è poco da fare: nel ruolo in cui abbiamo un top 5 assoluto, andiamo a prendere un top 5 top tra gli under 25 non ancora del tutto esplosi.
> 
> Possiamo dirci che potrà essere adattato sull'esterno alto a sinistra, sull'esterno alto a destra, ma stringi stringi questo ad oggi è solo vice Theo di base.
> 
> E quindi abbiamo scritto una nuova pagina del concetto di "occasione", con un'operazione che è un lusso oggettivo. Con tutti i pro e contro del caso.



mancava un vice Theo, 
e con 500mila euro l'hai trovato...

il riscatto è altra storia, 15 o 20 che saranno, avranno sempre la condizione del diritto... si valuterà


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Colpaccio


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> C'è poco da fare: nel ruolo in cui abbiamo un top 5 assoluto, andiamo a prendere un top 5 top tra gli under 25 non ancora del tutto esplosi.
> 
> Possiamo dirci che potrà essere adattato sull'esterno alto a sinistra, sull'esterno alto a destra, ma stringi stringi questo ad oggi è solo vice Theo di base.
> 
> E quindi abbiamo scritto una nuova pagina del concetto di "occasione", con un'operazione che è un lusso oggettivo. Con tutti i pro e contro del caso.



Inoltre la cifra sarebbe molto bassa per le potenzialità del giocatore.

Mi sa che la pandemia sta avendo effetti anche su questo aspetto. Noi siamo tra i pochi che pagano e che, almeno finora, non hanno mai avuto problemi di aumenti di bilancio.

Il Barca, per dirne una, è messo malissimo.

Comunque una riserva di super lusso per noi.


----------



## Djerry (21 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Davvero, incredibile..
> Se dovessimo davvero vincere lo scudo.. Sarei proprio curioso di vedere cosa arriva in estate..



Guarda, ormai il modus operandi è semplice, possiamo prevedere i filtri.

Filtro 1: under 25
Filtro 2: cartellino di proprietà delle top 10 (Real, Barca, PSG, Bayern, Liverpool, City, United, Tottenham, Arsenal, Chelsea)
Filtro 3: in squadra da almeno 18 mesi
Filtro 4: poche presenze e mancata esplosione
Filtro 5: contratto accessibile sotto i 2.5 netti

Tira fuori la lista con questi risultati, ed abbiamo una bella fetta della rosa del Milan 2022/2023


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Guarda, ormai il modus operandi è semplice, possiamo prevedere i filtri.
> 
> Filtro 1: under 25
> Filtro 2: cartellino di proprietà delle top 10 (Real, Barca, PSG, Bayern, Liverpool, City, United, Tottenham, Arsenal, Chelsea)
> ...



Sicuramente, ma in caso di vittoria del campionato mi aspetto anche qualche deviazione da questo schema 

Certo, se esce Romagnoli e prendiamo Militao con quel profilo sarebbe già il 40% del mercato fatto

Mancherebbero l'ala destra al posto di Castillejo,un centravanti che potrebbe essere di qualsiasi estrazione da Brenner a Belotti, passando per Antiste, Brobbey, Malen, Boadu, Kramaric, Jovic ecc.
E poi io spero tanto arrivi Koop dall'AZ(o qualcuno di molto simile) 
Anche Wijnaldum a p0 mi manderebbe al manicomio


----------



## hiei87 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Beh, adesso almeno in termini numerici abbiamo una rosa finalmente completa e competitiva. 
Quando l'ho visto a Barcellona, non mi è mai piaciuto, però è anche vero che in teoria le sue caratteristiche dovrebbero sposarsi molto meglio con il nostro stile di gioco piuttosto che col loro.
Comunque molto interessante questa campagna acquisti. Una sorta di all in ponderato per la Champions e, magari, per lottare per lo scudetto. Stanno arrivando giocatori utili senza che di fatto al momento sia stata spesa una lira. Parametro zero o prestito con diritto. Poi si valuterà a giugno. Molto bene.


----------



## kipstar (21 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> dai video su youtube non mi ha entusiasmato, non mi pare abbia le velocità di theo ed in fase difensiva ho molta paura..



a mio avviso è un giocatore che non ha la stessa capacità di theo di sfondare letteralmente le difese avversarie ma è più crossatore....fa dei cross dalla sinistra tagliati e fendenti di difficile lettura per i difensori.....e c'abbiamo il buon marione in attesa di questi cross.....


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2021)

Cari miei, questo vuol dire avere un progetto


----------



## Djerry (21 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma in caso di vittoria del campionato mi aspetto anche qualche deviazione da questo schema
> 
> Certo, se esce Romagnoli e prendiamo Militao con quel profilo sarebbe già il 50% del mercato fatto



Sì sì chiaro, era una semplificazione.

Ma come Lineker descrive, la particolare condizione generale economica e calcistica fa di noi uno strano animale che si aggira in Europa, una specie di mostro a metà strada tra araba fenice, avvoltoio e sciacallo. Uno sciaratoio! Un aravvallo! Decidete voi 

Cioè stiamo resuscitando dalle nostre ceneri come la più grande dormiente d'Europa, siamo sul pezzo per cogliere le occasioni svolazzando con competenza e soprattutto, come fondo, approfittiamo delle crisi internazionali e commerciali delle big per farci dare in sconto loro esuberi in quanto tra i pochi che hanno cash.

Nel misto stranissimo del nostro status, ovvero conti disperati e UEFA tra i maroni ma disponibilità e ricchezza liquida, dobbiamo cavalcare quel modello, anche fregandocene di spendere 70 milioni superflui per l'Haaland di turno.
10 100 1000 Theo Hernandez, questa è la formula!


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Gennaio 2021)

Se si fa un prestito da 18 mesi, come con Tomori é un capolavoro. Quest'anno si ragiona con calma su Diaz e Dalot, volendo anche i nuovi se esplodono subito  , il prossimo anno si fanno le dovute valutazioni.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Nemmeno questo ho idea di chi sia ( da quando ho smesso con Football Manager non riesco più a essere sul pezzo  )

Speriamo bene, per me stiamo già facendo la squadra del prossimo anno.

Perchè siamo zeppi di prestiti con riscatto, pagabili con la CL, ma temo non avanzerebbe molto poi.


----------



## Mika (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Io aspetto ancora prima di commentare. Se è così bene.


----------



## Solo (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.


Beh dopo la partenza di Conti qualcuno doveva arrivare. 

Bene così, ma di questo passo questa estate non arriverà più nessuno, ci saranno solo riscatti.


----------



## mil77 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Su sky non lo danno per niente fatto


----------



## Mika (21 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Su sky non lo danno per niente fatto



Si infatti prima di sbilanciarmi nei commenti attendo che arrivi qualche notizia qui in Italia un poco più concreta, magari da più parti. Io ora sto solo aspettando che diano il visto a Tomori che il Milan ha prenotato da Martedì le visite mediche del giocatore.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sì sì chiaro, era una semplificazione.
> 
> Ma come Lineker descrive, la particolare condizione generale economica e calcistica fa di noi uno strano animale che si aggira in Europa, una specie di mostro a metà strada tra araba fenice, avvoltoio e sciacallo. Uno sciaratoio! Un aravvallo! Decidete voi
> 
> ...



Non chiedo tanto 
Romagnoli defenestrato e dentro un gran bel centrale come Militao(ma anche Schuurs, Umtiti, Boateng se ha voglia) oppure se proprio vogliono sorprendermi Upamecano o Fofana 
Una bella ala destra tra Neres, Wamangituka, Hlozek, Stengs o persino Antony o Bailey. 
Un centravanti con caratteristiche dievrse tra i tanti nomi che ci hanno accostato negli ultimi mesi
E poi la ciliegina sarebbe Koopmeiners o Wijnaldum. Facciamo tutti e 2 

Anche perché se vinciamo lo scudetto doppiamo fare doppietta e prenderci la seconda stella!


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> C'è poco da fare: nel ruolo in cui abbiamo un top 5 assoluto, andiamo a prendere un top 5 top tra gli under 25 non ancora del tutto esplosi.
> 
> Possiamo dirci che potrà essere adattato sull'esterno alto a sinistra, sull'esterno alto a destra, ma stringi stringi questo ad oggi è solo vice Theo di base.
> 
> *E quindi abbiamo scritto una nuova pagina del concetto di "occasione"*, con un'operazione che è un lusso oggettivo. Con tutti i pro e contro del caso.



ma guarda in realtà è un bel pezzo che dico che cerchiamo sempre le occasioni indipendentemente dal fatto che ci servano o no. 
in questo caso non lo sapremo mai perchè ci serve! meglio così.
la staffetta conti-firpo aggiusta parecchie magagne.

ora la paura è che sia per una sostituzione in giugno di theo, ma se seguo la mia linea e dico che le occasioni le prendono anche se non servono... non dovremmo avere questo timore.

è fin troppo lusso e da come se ne parla è costato niente. un regalo.
adesso aspetto le ufficialità sua e di tomori poi un esterno per casti, e mi rimangio tutto quello che ho detto di mercato insensato.


----------



## kipstar (21 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si infatti prima di sbilanciarmi nei commenti attendo che arrivi qualche notizia qui in Italia un poco più concreta, magari da più parti. Io ora sto solo aspettando che diano il visto a Tomori che il Milan ha prenotato da Martedì le visite mediche del giocatore.



anche la trattativa per tomori non è chiusa mi sbaglio ? o manca solo il visto ?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Gennaio 2021)

è un terzino alla Theo? qualcuno lo conosce? può essere utilizzato alla Hakimi come esterno destro alto?


----------



## Snake (21 Gennaio 2021)

comunque io vi avverto, questo al Barca ha fatto veramente cagar a spruzzo ma forte, sarà che ne giocava poche ma nemmeno qui credo ne giocherà tante con Theo. Insomma per essere un prestito va bene ma non condivido gli entusiasmi manco avessimo preso Marcelo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma in caso di vittoria del campionato mi aspetto anche qualche deviazione da questo schema
> 
> Certo, se esce Romagnoli e prendiamo Militao con quel profilo sarebbe già il 40% del mercato fatto
> 
> ...



Io ribadisco.
per me questa è la squadra per la champions, con solo un altro al posto di castillejo.
Unica incognita (ma per me al 90% rinnova e rimane) di Romagnoli.

Se conquisteremo la champions tra rinnovi automatici (mandzukic), riscatti e rinnovi avremmo una marea di soldi da investire e penso lo faremo su questi.

Ad essere prudenti, solo per i riscatti:
Dalot 12
Firpo 15
Tomori 25
Meite 8
Diaz 20
Tonali 20

Solo questi sono 100 milioni (sinifica tanta cassa e 20-25 milioni a bilancio).

Poi ci sono i rinnovi di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Calabria, Kessie, Chalanoglu, Ibrahimovic e Mandzikic.

Veramente tanto da lavorare su questo se arriviamo in champions.


----------



## Raryof (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sì sì chiaro, era una semplificazione.
> 
> Ma come Lineker descrive, la particolare condizione generale economica e calcistica fa di noi uno strano animale che si aggira in Europa, una specie di mostro a metà strada tra araba fenice, avvoltoio e sciacallo. Uno sciaratoio! Un aravvallo! Decidete voi
> 
> ...



Beh il punto più critico è stato un anno e mezzo fa, quando c'era da mettere giù le basi per capire se il progetto giovani, nessuna spesa pazza e cambio di mentalità avrebbero potuto farci arrivare ad un livello decente nel 2020, logico che azzeccando praticamente tutti gli acquisti, i leader arrivati dopo, l'allenatore che era ad un passo dall'addio abbiamo totalmente svoltato e fare mercato, seguendo sempre quella logica lì (perfetta in una situazione di pandemia nel calcio), è e sarà molto più semplice, soprattutto perché dovremo solamente puntellare con calma la rosa a seconda delle esigenze.
Questo saremo per il prossimo anno e mezzo, una volta stabili in Champs sono sicuro che arriverà qualcosa di ancora più importante là davanti perché lo dice la storia, detto questo penso che con questa base possiamo ancora crescere anche in ottica Champs perché le squadre che fanno la Champs non sono così lontane e se l'Atalanta si è infilata lì in mezzo in un anno strano allora lo stesso Milan può pensare di ritornare a battagliare seriamente con le altre.
Pensavamo di poter tornare ad un livello di decenza tecnica in 4-5 anni e invece abbiamo fatto tutto in un anno, favoriti dalla pandemia, se pensiamo a come eravamo messi negli ultimi 6-7 anni è fantascienza ma ci siamo riusciti, forse proprio perché abbiamo una struttura talmente importante che quando azzecchi la partenza poi è tutto in discesa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io ribadisco.
> per me questa è la squadra per la champions, con solo un altro al posto di castillejo.
> Unica incognita (ma per me al 90% rinnova e rimane) di Romagnoli.
> 
> ...



però a bilancio tra conti, musacchio e si spera romagnoli e casti recuperi parecchio, ah anche duarte e krunic magari. dimmi se sbaglio...
il problema sono i rinnovi, e sinceramente stona ancora la voce manzu... mi dispiace ma non riesco a buttar giù il suo stipendio fuori di testa. 
comunque rinnovando a pres e turca dovremmo guadagnare anche li a bilancio.

senza dimenticare, però , che si parte sempre da -200.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io ribadisco.
> per me questa è la squadra per la champions, con solo un altro al posto di castillejo.
> Unica incognita (ma per me al 90% rinnova e rimane) di Romagnoli.
> 
> ...



E vabbè allora, via Romagnoli dentro Militao e dentro Koopmeiners al posto di Meite oltre all'ala destra e sono felice lo stesso
Se avanzano du spicci Wijnaldum 

Partiamo sempre con aspettative basse ma poi ci sorprendono, quindi mi son fatto la bocca adesso, capisco la crisi ma se vinciamo il campionato un po' di ritorno d'immagine ed economico lo avremo. Cioè ne sono arrivati 4. Nessuno ci avrebbe scommesso un centesimo. 

E poi nel 2022 con Ibra e Manduzkic via e la seconda stella.. Assalto ad Haaland


----------



## Djerry (21 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh il punto più critico è stato un anno e mezzo fa, quando c'era da mettere giù le basi per capire se il progetto giovani, nessuna spesa pazza e cambio di mentalità avrebbero potuto farci arrivare ad un livello decente nel 2020, logico che azzeccando praticamente tutti gli acquisti, i leader arrivati dopo, l'allenatore che era ad un passo dall'addio abbiamo totalmente svoltato e fare mercato, seguendo sempre quella logica lì (perfetta in una situazione di pandemia nel calcio), è e sarà molto più semplice, soprattutto perché dovremo solamente puntellare con calma la rosa a seconda delle esigenze.
> Questo saremo per il prossimo anno e mezzo, una volta stabili in Champs sono sicuro che arriverà qualcosa di ancora più importante là davanti perché lo dice la storia, detto questo penso che con questa base possiamo ancora crescere anche in ottica Champs perché le squadre che fanno la Champs non sono così lontane e se l'Atalanta si è infilata lì in mezzo in un anno strano allora lo stesso Milan può pensare di ritornare a battagliare seriamente con le altre.
> Pensavamo di poter tornare ad un livello di decenza tecnica in 4-5 anni e invece abbiamo fatto tutto in un anno, favoriti dalla pandemia, se pensiamo a come eravamo messi negli ultimi 6-7 anni è fantascienza ma ci siamo riusciti, forse proprio perché abbiamo una struttura talmente importante che quando azzecchi la partenza poi è tutto in discesa.



Tra 50 anni, quando si scriverà e narrerà tanto del periodo della pandemia, la storia del Milan sarà raccontata dal Federico Buffa di turno in qualche "Storia d'Italia".

"E poi c'era lui, il Dio del Bosforo, HAKAN CALHANOGLU (scandito alla Buffa), il bidone per antonomasia secondo i tifosi..." etc etc 

Ciò premesso, tu dici "arriverà qualcosa di ancora più importante". Ma chiedo: cosa c'è di più importante di Theo, Bennacer, Rebic, Ibrahimovic, rinnovo di Gigio?

Io la rigirerei così: potremo scegliere tra più giocatori importanti per arrivare ad altri giocatori importanti.

La Champions per me non vuol dire scialacquare denaro di colpo, magari perché "siamo il Milan" o quelle baggianate lì di un mondo che non c'è più (al di là che comunque non possiamo, come Paolo ben sa).
Vuol dire convincere un Modric o un Sergio Ramos in più (ma uno!) alla Ibra/Mario, e poter sfogliare la margherita tra Theo e Firpo, due ottimi per ogni ruolo, facendo lo stesso negli altri ruoli.
Dove abbiamo Kessie, una bella riserva alla Firpo, scarto del Barca di turno.
Dove abbiamo Saele, un bel titolare alla Theo, scarto del Real di turno.

Non dobbiamo abbandonare il modello virtuoso, non siamo noi che dobbiamo prendere Werner a 70 milioni e Van Dijk ad 80 e Haaland a 90.
Dobbiamo salire di livello restando dentro il nostro modello.

Mia modestissima idea eh.


----------



## Gamma (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Ottimo! Si è fatto anche più del dovuto onestamente, penso che nessuno avrebbe pensato al 21 Gennaio di avere centrocampista, attaccante, centrale e terzino in più.
Bene così, vuol dire che la società non si arrende all'idea di un calo nella seconda parte di stagione e che vuole rimanere lì, ottima notizia.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Ma davvero???????
Sono veramente sorpreso.
Sorpreso positivamente.
L avevo battezzata come una sciocchezza, una roba impossibile.
Ben felice di aver sbagliato completamente


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.



Praticamente gratis con diritto a 15-20 è regalato.
A prescindere dalla simpatia per il giocatore, vale piu di cosi.
E ve lo dice un suo "detrattore"
Secondo me non viene a fare il terzino, ma l'esterno


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tra 50 anni, quando si scriverà e narrerà tanto del periodo della pandemia, la storia del Milan sarà raccontata dal Federico Buffa di turno in qualche "Storia d'Italia".
> 
> "E poi c'era lui, il Dio del Bosforo, HAKAN CALHANOGLU (scandito alla Buffa), il bidone per antonomasia secondo i tifosi..." etc etc
> 
> ...



 Grazie di questo contributo!! 

Ah, ho letto ieri che dal 2022 si attiva la clausola di 75 milioni per Haaland, se si riesce a fare una mega plusvalenza non si puo pensare a questo che ci sistema l'attacco per un bel po, tra l'altro considerando che Ibra dovrebbe ritirarsi? Chiaro se mi porti il nuovo Haaland a 20 milioni come fai intendere ancora meglio eh.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Gennaio 2021)

kastoro ha scritto:


> Theo alla Bale a fare l'ala destra ?



Da Terzino sinistro ad ala destra?
Non siamo su football manager.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Davvero, incredibile..
> Se dovessimo davvero vincere lo scudo.. Sarei proprio curioso di vedere cosa arriva in estate..



c'è anche il problema dei riscatti. Ne stiamo accumulando


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Praticamente gratis con diritto a 15-20 è regalato.
> A prescindere dalla simpatia per il giocatore, vale piu di cosi.
> E ve lo dice un suo "detrattore"
> Secondo me non viene a fare il terzino, ma l'esterno



esterno sinistro ne abbiam già 4. intendi destro?


----------



## edoardo (21 Gennaio 2021)

Lapidatemi,ingiuriatemi,denigratemi.Ha avuto ragione Maldini e sono contento,contento e contento.Dopo quattro anni ho iniziato a riassaporare il calcio,che per me è sempre stato il MILAN,e questo grazie a questi ragazzi ed a Maldini.Purtroppo quello che ho perso non lo avrò più ma l'interesse che ho ritrovato va bene anche per chi non c'è più.Forza MILAN . FdL


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.
> 
> Il Barça lo ha convocato per il match di stasera, quindi l'affare probabilmente si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni.



.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> c'è anche il problema dei riscatti. Ne stiamo accumulando



La cosa positiva è comunque la possibilità di valutare. 
Chiaramente gli altri ci daranno dei barboni, quando poi l'Inda non riesce manco a pagare il solo Hakimi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La cosa positiva è comunque la possibilità di valutare.
> Chiaramente gli altri ci daranno dei barboni, quando poi l'Inda non riesce manco a pagare il solo Hakimi.



Gli sfinters stanno impazzendo poverini...


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tra 50 anni, quando si scriverà e narrerà tanto del periodo della pandemia, la storia del Milan sarà raccontata dal Federico Buffa di turno in qualche "Storia d'Italia".
> 
> "E poi c'era lui, il Dio del Bosforo, HAKAN CALHANOGLU (scandito alla Buffa), il bidone per antonomasia secondo i tifosi..." etc etc
> 
> ...



Condivido.

Sempre detto il nome se lo devono fare da noi ,non dobbiamo comprare il nome in giro come erroneamente sta facendo la Juve.Nulla di più sbagliato.

Aggiungo che il modello virtuoso deve essere completato con la vendita ( solo dopo aver vinto con noi) del giocatore quando e al massimo e non può che regredire,ecco quello è il momento di venderlo.....un po come abbiamo fatto con Kaka e Scheva, naturalmente i sostituiti devono già essere pronti.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli sfinters stanno impazzendo poverini...



Io penso che se duriamo anche solo un altro mese in testa, gli esplodono le teste


----------



## Mika (21 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> anche la trattativa per tomori non è chiusa mi sbaglio ? o manca solo il visto ?



Manca solo il visto, le visite mediche del giocatore il Milan sono prenotate da Martedì scorso, se non fosse chiusa non prenotava un ambulatorio, tra l'altro non le ha ancora disdette quindi deve arrivare o stasera o domani.


----------



## Raryof (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tra 50 anni, quando si scriverà e narrerà tanto del periodo della pandemia, la storia del Milan sarà raccontata dal Federico Buffa di turno in qualche "Storia d'Italia".
> 
> "E poi c'era lui, il Dio del Bosforo, HAKAN CALHANOGLU (scandito alla Buffa), il bidone per antonomasia secondo i tifosi..." etc etc
> 
> ...



Tornando in Champs tutti i nostri saranno automaticamente dei giocatori di valore assoluto quindi quando parlo di qualcosa di importante davanti penso all'uomo chiave, il 9, l'Ibra dal 2022 in poi, perché tutto ciò che non sarà un Haaland o simili non potranno più partire titolari in un Milan finalmente ad alto livello, poi chiaro, non possiamo sapere che percorso farà Leao, anche se è sulla buona strada, ma il Piottolek di turno o il cesso ala Milik o simili non ce li vedo proprio, soprattutto come titolari.
Avevamo messo su una base di talento senza nemmeno capirlo al 100% se non dall'arrivo di Ibra in poi, ecco qual'era il rischio, perdere dei talenti per mancanza di leader, di uomini duri, quegli stessi uomini che tra qualche anno dovranno essere ancora più duri perché altrimenti non ci sarà mai crescita ma stagnazione e vivacchiamento.
Non penso che spenderemo mai 70 mln per il pippone di turno, ma se li spenderemo saranno spesi bene, come fatto dagli indaisti con Lukaku.
Anche io vedo 2 giocatori importanti per ogni ruolo, titolare, l'ottimo giocatore giovane e l'onesta riserva, finiti i tempi delle sanguisughe, sarà importante avere il giusto numero di leader e anche un piccolo nucleo di italiani di talento, almeno 3, capitano, Calabria, Tonali e chissà chi verrà più avanti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Manca solo il visto, le visite mediche del giocatore il Milan sono prenotate da Martedì scorso, se non fosse chiusa non prenotava un ambulatorio, tra l'altro non le ha ancora disdette quindi deve arrivare o stasera o domani.



ma come sai queste cose?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> c'è anche il problema dei riscatti. Ne stiamo accumulando



Magari si riesce a prolungare/rimandare qualche riscatto nel 2022. Sono 4, va bene già se ne rimandiamo 2 su 4


----------



## Mika (21 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma come sai queste cose?



Le ho sentite in vari TG anche inglesi. Quando sento una notizia, la cerco anche nei canali del paese, in UK e alcuni giornalisti sportivi italiani dicono così. Non penso che tutti sparano boiate.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La cosa positiva è comunque la possibilità di valutare.
> Chiaramente gli altri ci daranno dei barboni, quando poi l'Inda non riesce manco a pagare il solo Hakimi.



hakimi e eriksen.. se non sbaglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Le ho sentite in vari TG anche inglesi. Quando sento una notizia, la cerco anche nei canali del paese, in UK e alcuni giornalisti sportivi italiani dicono così. Non penso che tutti sparano boiate.



no ci sta ma pensavo avessi contatti con qualcuno


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.
> 
> Il Barça lo ha convocato per il match di stasera, quindi l'affare probabilmente si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni.



Bene. Attendo l'ufficialità. Nel caso, sarebbe un mercato con voto alto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E vabbè allora, via Romagnoli dentro Militao e dentro Koopmeiners al posto di Meite oltre all'ala destra e sono felice lo stesso
> Se avanzano du spicci Wijnaldum
> 
> Partiamo sempre con aspettative basse ma poi ci sorprendono, quindi mi son fatto la bocca adesso, capisco la crisi ma se vinciamo il campionato un po' di ritorno d'immagine ed economico lo avremo. Cioè ne sono arrivati 4. Nessuno ci avrebbe scommesso un centesimo.
> ...



Alla grande!


----------



## Mika (21 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no ci sta ma pensavo avessi contatti con qualcuno



No no... figurarsi... sono solo un tifoso che cerca sempre di leggere le notizie da più testate anche di paesi esteri (in questo caso UK) per evitare di smadonnare aggratis!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tra 50 anni, quando si scriverà e narrerà tanto del periodo della pandemia, la storia del Milan sarà raccontata dal Federico Buffa di turno in qualche "Storia d'Italia".
> 
> "E poi c'era lui, il Dio del Bosforo, HAKAN CALHANOGLU (scandito alla Buffa), il bidone per antonomasia secondo i tifosi..." etc etc
> 
> ...



Forse per il momento, ma prima o poi dovremo anche noi tornare a fare quei colpi lì, come è sempre stato nella nostra storia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Grazie di questo contributo!!
> 
> Ah, ho letto ieri che dal 2022 si attiva la clausola di 75 milioni per Haaland, se si riesce a fare una mega plusvalenza non si puo pensare a questo che ci sistema l'attacco per un bel po, tra l'altro considerando che Ibra dovrebbe ritirarsi? Chiaro se mi porti il nuovo Haaland a 20 milioni come fai intendere ancora meglio eh.



Esatto. Con i ricavi di due CL di fila e magari facendo una bella plusvalenza col capitone sarebbe criminale non pensarci, anche perché nel 2022 non avremo più gli stipendi di Ibra e Manzokitsch a bilancio.


----------



## bmb (21 Gennaio 2021)

Non ero cosi galvanizzato dall'estate 2002.


----------



## Giofa (21 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Tra 50 anni, quando si scriverà e narrerà tanto del periodo della pandemia, la storia del Milan sarà raccontata dal Federico Buffa di turno in qualche "Storia d'Italia".
> 
> "E poi c'era lui, il Dio del Bosforo, HAKAN CALHANOGLU (scandito alla Buffa), il bidone per antonomasia secondo i tifosi..." etc etc
> 
> ...



Tralasciando Buffa, che amavo molto di più come commentatore NBA con le sue storie, ragionamento che non fa una piega e che secondo me è l'emblema delle società virtuose del futuro, non segno di ridimensionamento


----------



## MrPeppez (21 Gennaio 2021)

Trattativa saltata, si può chiudere


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi vi rendete conto che abbiamo due giocatori per ruolo coi contromazzi?


----------



## Maximo (21 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche in Spagna confermano: Firpo al Milan per 500.000 euro più diritto di riscatto a 20 mln. In Italia si parla di diritto intorno ai 15 mln.
> 
> Il Barça lo ha convocato per il match di stasera, quindi l'affare probabilmente si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni.



Via il terzo terzino destro, dentro il vice Theo. 

Mi sembra che la società abbia le idee molto chiare, e stia costruendo una squadra con razionalità. Si è fatto di più nell'ultimo anno e mezzo che nei 10 anni precedenti. Complimenti alla società e soprattutto a Maldini.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2021)

Gigio-tatu
Calabria/dalot
Kjaer/gabbia/kalulu
Romagna/tomori
Theo/firpo
Kessie/Meitè
Benna/Tonali
Samu/saele
Calha/hauge
Rebic/leao/hauge
Ibra/manzo 


Confermatemi questo blocco per il 2021/2022 e giuro che non fiato se non per tifare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2021)

Dicono sia saltato, è vero? Chi ha notizie? 

In effetti non c'erano molte conferme


----------



## Hellscream (21 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dicono sia saltato, è vero? Chi ha notizie?
> 
> In effetti non c'erano molte conferme



Eh... ma secondo me è stato un errore darlo per fatto quando non lo era.


----------

